# Wheres the kings??



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone in the Myrtle beach Georgetown area is getting into anykings??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fisher-how many Kings have you hooked up with so far.Are you primarily pin rigging when you catch them?

That is 1 awesome King in the Photo Gallery!


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep thats the way i fish for kings with a two rod set up (anchor rod, fighting rod) .Ive caught 4 so far this year and lost a couple . Also caught tons a spanish over 4lb and even one that weighed 8lb. Ive had a pretty good year sofar but im waiting for the fall run. Thanks for your coment on my king, it was a nice fish, and my biggest.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*bugs*

Hey fisher446 have youever tried locust for bait?


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

not lately, but ive heard they taste like peanuts!! LOL


----------

